# Expat tv



## christine lombardo (Feb 5, 2015)

I have just moved to Messina area, Sicily. Can anyone tell me how I can receive Uk television programs without expensive monthly rentals.


----------



## Denis Campoli (Mar 1, 2015)

Hi Christine,
Your only real option would be to use the internet as Sicily is too far south to receive the satellite signals from 28.2 degrees east. Get the fastest internet connection possible for your area and then use a VPN connection to the UK. You will then be able to view BBC, ITV, etc. If you need any further information please let me know.
regards,
Denis.


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

get filmon thugh the internet brill


----------

